# Looking for relatives on this site...



## ntellya (Feb 17, 2010)

*re: relatives*

Hello,

I just wanted to let you know that I have a half sibling to "Kaina". Hoover (HuntChase It's Time For Hoover) is out of Ch. Bravo HuntChase Alabama Slammer and Ch. Murrayhill Farm Come Hell R High Water. 
How old is Kaina?

Natalia


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

No relatives here, but nice pedigree. Strider is behind so many incredible goldens.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My Creed is out of Ch. Bravo's Old Spice, Bama's brother, and all of my dogs go back to Carlin's Dickens, Ch. Carlin's Holiday A Xmas Carol. And of course, so will my new puppy from Doolin


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker has a few of the same dogs in his pedigree...


----------

